# Internal Parasites...



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I am assuming what is going on in the tank is internal parasites. Started off with my female sword getting huge over a few hours. Next one of the Danios and now the one lone neon tetra. I added some black tetras about 2 weeks ago and one had ick (which i noticed as i ploped him in the tank) and he came right out and i dosed with meds and never saw any signs of other ick fish. Anyways, the bloating started about 3 days ago. The Neon is back to normal and the Sword has shrunk down some as well. The danio is a tiny bit smaller, but not much. The only thing that has changed in their diet lately is i started giving them freeze dried wormies and algae wafers. They get the worms every other day and the wafers were for the Amanos but the fish devour them. I ordered some internal parasite food for them and was going to go get the fizzy tabs most likely tomorrow. I tried to find another cause for the bloating, but have yet to see anything else that fits. Odd thing is, non of the new fish have any signs of parasites. Anything else this may be? Any other treatments that may work better? Any advice at all?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have never had the bloating symptoms....my fish usually whither away. You ever feed you fish green peas. Have read of success using them for bloated fish.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I have never had the bloating symptoms....my fish usually whither away. You ever feed you fish green peas. Have read of success using them for bloated fish.


Never heard of that, frozen? It's odd because they don't have any signs of parasites except bloating. I mean I thought if the neon got any bigger it would pop. Crazy. I mean how do internal parasites infect fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, frozen peas. Whip them in the microwave for about a 100 seconds. Take them and slice the outer shell, push out the two halves inside, slice into small pieces and feed. All my fish love them. My Guppies and Platies freak on pea night.


----------



## Yuba49r (Mar 23, 2011)

When all else fails, get the 'clout'. I used to get parasites from the well water when I lived in Florida, killed many of my African Cichlids before I caught it. I also used to get "Malawi Bloat" from the worm cubes, or atleast that's the thing that made the most sense at the time. Hope you get it figured out. -Yuba


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

clout?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

tubifex worms are notorious for giving fish parasites, so if that is what you're feeding, it could b the source of the parasites. I heartily endorse the one-two punch of medicated food along with water medication to get the parasites inside as well as any free swimming larvae, I'd also throw out the tubifex if that's what you're feeding. if none of the new fish have symptoms it is because they haven't been in your tank as long and aren't as far along as your fish, but your fish will have infected them, so they should be treated along with everybody else. Peas may well be a good idea, too, since flushing your fish's digestive tract might help get more of the mature parasites out, although the peas may blunt the effect of the medicated food, so I'd do the peas one time and then the medicated food from then on. Just what I'd do.


----------



## Yuba49r (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, tubiflex worms are cheap, but can pass on deadly passengers.
Clout, is a broad range Copper based treatment for parasites made by Aquarium Products. A google search will bring you to their website. Not sure if links are counted as spam, so....I'm not taking any chances. Read the directions and do the heavy water changes it tells you to, this stuff will also kill your fish if not used correct. Take any snails, or invertabrates out until the treatment is thoroughly complete. Read the directions! Can't stress that one enough.
Never heard of the pea trick, next time I run into a problem, I'll have to try it.-Yuba


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay. Let me know how that goes. I don't like copper for anything in my tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from the fish pharmacy site called praz-tastic. Supposed to be fairly new treatment for internal and external parasites. Haven't received it yet to use and tell you how it works.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I have freeze dried bloodworms...do those have parasites?


----------

